# OK, after several PMs and a few deep breaths



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Ill guess yall will have to put up with me some more.... So.....Heres some weekend shots.

Sunrises on East beach this weekend



















Next a shot of one of my favorite subjects










Driving down Broadway in Galveston, I couldnt pass up the Bishops Palace in the morning sun.










And upon arriving at the Flagship Hotel, The surfers were enjoying the larger surf from Gustov.


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

Glad to see you are back! I love the surfing photos.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Nice work. The first and last shots are my favorites.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Thanks Folks, The kiddo in the last was a pretty hot surfer. Most were on the longer boards but he was riding a shorter one. The surfer pics were taken with the Bigma 50-500mm.


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

That first shot just gives off such a peacefull feeling....that almost sounds like a song, huh....lol


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

some random thoughts 

image #1 even though the horizon is in the center of the image, i like it because of the other angles in the photo. nice composition and nice colours.

#2 again, it seems like a centered horizon, but again it works for me. at first i wondered if there was too much sky or to much foreground, but after a few minutes of looking at this image, it seems to work well. 

#3 love this composition, particularly the added interest with the egret's shadow. the contrast between the blue and white is startling. i think knocking back a little on the exposure might bring out a little more detail in the bird. on this monitor the white looks blown out.

#4 the Bishop's Palace - wow what an intriguing building. i'd love to see more of this. great architecture begging for closer inspection. nice image but would like to move that tree on the right out of the way a little. didn't you take a spade with you? lol

#5, 6, and 7 --- that last looks like you must have been walking on the water to take the photo. that lens has a mighty punch. whoa. of these three the last is my favourite perhaps even because the white balance has blown out the top third of the image. the contrast of the surfer against the white with the sunshine on him, is neat.

thanks for sharing these, i've learnt a lot!

rosesm


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

You simply cannot pass this group up. Learn, advise; give advice. Help someone else...what a great bunch of people gather here. 

Other groups may be more "professional".... but this one is made up a of real people, helping other real people. You can't get better than that. Rich


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

p.s. I love most of the shots that you posted. The surfers and #1 the most. Rich


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Thanks yall. 

Karen, the Bishops Palace is one of Galvestons really old buildings. Has been there since before the 1900 storm. If you notice the first level (what looks like the basement) is what was acually the first floor. When they raised the Island 8 feet after the 1900 storm the old buildings, this and a few others, all of a sudden had a basement. The entry now is what was the second floor.
Galveston has some really nice architecture. some of the older buildings has what seems to be a cross of west indies, and french look to them. 
With the help of Mike (MT Stringer) He pointed me in the right direction of some wirless flash triggers. I have an idea of going some night and using my remote flash and colored gels and do some shots lighting the buildings with different colors...Just need a backup as some of the areas are not the best to be in at night with a lot of expensive camera gear.
Ill see if I can get some of the old Churches and mansions and post them for you to see.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Glad to see you back and shooting the Bigma. I've wanted to shoot those old buildings as well but it is a REALLY bad part of town as you've said - even at 5am going fishing. Maybe a "safety in numbers" shoot?

Last one that left the board goes first I say.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

LOL, Thanks Rusty.....I was talking to a photographer at one of the art walks and he was telling me that one day he was walking one of the neighborhoods and stopped at a older home with these big wooden doors. As he stood there trying to decide if he was going to shoot a picture the owners came out and ask if he wanted to see the doors open? He was kinda puzzled at first thinking they ment open the doors and see inside the house. Well when to owner opened the wooden doors, there was the most beautiful set of old handcarved, red stained doors about 8 ft tall and he guessed each was 5 ft wide...He was amazed to say the least....He fired off several shots and had a copy hanging in the art studio. The owner said they came from the french quarter of the west indies in the late 1800s...its is amazing some of the stuff galveston has to find.


RustyBrown said:


> Last one that left the board goes first I say.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Minus the garbage, the homeless and crime on the Island, Galveston has great photo ops there. I thought about stopping for Bishops Palace. I didn't think my lens can capture all of it in. I'm glad you did though.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

stargazer said:


> LOL, Thanks Rusty.....I was talking to a photographer at one of the art walks and he was telling me that one day he was walking one of the neighborhoods and stopped at a older home with these big wooden doors. As he stood there trying to decide if he was going to shoot a picture the owners came out and ask if he wanted to see the doors open? He was kinda puzzled at first thinking they ment open the doors and see inside the house. Well when to owner opened the wooden doors, there was the most beautiful set of old handcarved, red stained doors about 8 ft tall and he guessed each was 5 ft wide...He was amazed to say the least....He fired off several shots and had a copy hanging in the art studio. The owner said they came from the french quarter of the west indies in the late 1800s...its is amazing some of the stuff galveston has to find.


very very smooth teaser.

you have so got to go and get some more photos and history. please.

that was a great idea Rusty - maybe several of you can go on your own 'photowalk'.

rosesm


----------

